# Low AMH... not sure of best approach now...



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi I am 42 looking to conceive with donor sperm. I got an AMH of 3.8 which I was a bit taken aback by. I am wondering what options to pursue now as there seem to be such differing views about IVF, natural cycle IVF. I had hoped to conceive by insemination only but not sure now if that is just wasting more months and eggs! I am looking at the Create website and they seem to have a strong sales pitch about natural cycle but I’m just not sure of the best way forwards. I have an initial consultation at London a women’s Clinic tomorrow but from what I have read with this AMH they might want me to use donor eggs. Which was something I hadn’t even considered. I would really welcome peoples views and experiences. Thank you x


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi Rillischen, I'm 42 and been having my AMH checked for the last 5 years, it's actually gone up from 1.7 a couple of years ago to 2.2 as of this year! It's only one indicator, and many say it's not the best, it's only an indicator which suggests chances are 'lower' of conceiving but not impossible. So keep going, and get more advice and insights into AMH and other indicators such as progesterone level and get the uterine scan which is an ultrasound on your uterus and ovaries to check general health and structure - it's all in your hands, I'm in the same boat, my next step is to try and conceive but I'm just not sure how! I don't know whether to pay for the IVF egg stimulation and then donor sperm, or just go straight to a sperm bank and try insemination - either way I think I just need to start trying! Good luck and keep in touch with me if you want to share our journeys xx


----------



## Vivbubwish (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi, Im Viv, 41, waiting for a lap (which is pencilled in for end May) for suspected endo. Test results so far are fsh 11 and amh 4.8. All clinical letters I've had confirming these results are starkly clinical, devoid of any sensitivity and depressingly negative about my chances of conceiving. Have started looking into clinics but no idea whats going to give us the best chance. We have male factor issues too, low sperm count, along with low motility and morphology. We had hoped on iui after natural attempts dont seem to be working but consultant said we would be wasting our money, and has recommended the full ivf/icsi option. Have looked into Create clinic too as I liked the idea of a natural/mild approach. Xx


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm 41 with AMH of 2.4. Had 2 failed cycles of iui so far. All.other bloods normal. 

Appt next week to discuss way ahead.

Fingers crossed some positivity on here to keep me going!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no dir experiences, but have you considered having acupunture to improve ovarian reserve?


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi, not particularly up to speed on the benefits of acupuncture - is it that powerful that it can improve AMH?? I have no idea but am willing to give anything a go! 

Thanks x


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Supplement called DHEA is recommnded to improve AMH.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Have you had an AFC scan done? They tend to be a better indicator of how many follicles and therefore eggs you may have, I personally wouldn't waste time with IUI and go straight to IVF, its unlikely to work with a lower AMH and is pretty unreliable for us ladies over 40. If clinic suggest DE but you want to try with OE 1st then be firm about it, AMH/scan can give an indication of your reserve but cant tell you about the quality and only by doing a cycle will you find out more about that. They probably will be happy to let you try as its your decision to make and when paying there is more flexibility anyway


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

I got told that IUI would be pointless with my AMH level which was 2.7 but increased to 6 on my final bloods before starting IVF. If you can jump straight to IVF I would. Xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

From what I have read acupuncture can help women who have low ovarian reserve and want to conceive (naturally or via IVF) by increasing blood flow and regulating hormonal communication.


----------

